# my rotten lil girl



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

as some of you know Nana was removed from her cage and placed in a new cage and given the long nights treatment ive been doing this for about a month now...

but once again she has laid an egg

she has been seperated from Cloud for about a week now i havent seen them mate since last time for last clutch
so egg should be infertile

but what should i do with her now:wacko: give her the nestbox or not?
shes driving me completely:wacko:
they need a rest....


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

do not give her a nest box.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd just leave the egg there and hope she stops laying. I normally just leave it at the bottom of the cage and then remove it in a few days and hope she doesn't lay anymore.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i really wasnt gonna give her back her nestbox it was just me rambling on...in frustration.
but she laid it this morning and is just staring at it from her perch above right now
she did manage to cover it partially up with a paper that covers cage floor from messes.she has no nesting material other then that in there...im not giving her any to encourage her further
i really dont know if taking eggs away would help her or not?shed probably lay more
dont most of us advise against this taking of eggs before hens giving up on them?:wacko:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no dont take the egg away, but dont give her a box either... think maybe she just needs to get it out of her system?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> no dont take the egg away, but dont give her a box either... think maybe she just needs to get it out of her system?


as far as taking the egg out it was suggested as being done in past by debbie not me...

i was saying im not taking it "egg" out because Nana will lay more so ...taking it away wont work in stopping her no use trying
im just not putting a nestbox in either cause i know they wont be fertile as parents are seperated in 2 cages


im a little baffled why long night treatments arent working at reducing their hormones yet..ive been doing it for bout 1 1/2 mths now ....:wacko:
and trust me ive been trying to rest this pair but they wont stop mating again as soon as current clutch is 2weeks old they pluck it i remove it handfeed it while they get right back at it
again...horny toads theyve had four successfull clutches in a row which i tried to stop them after 2nd clutch but they kept going they are worse then the energizer bunny

i tried long nights ,reducing food available to what parents needs and no more extras servings on the food as i was with chicks in there...
to now i seperated them now in different cages its been about a week and a half now

and then she lays a egg grrrr brat


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I think you should read my post. I said "I'd just leave the egg there and hope she stops laying?". What I do is leave it at the bottom of the cage, NOT remove it. After a while she'll not bother with it. Then and only then do I remove it.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

Debbie05 said:


> I'd just leave the egg there and hope she stops laying. I normally just leave it at the bottom of the cage and then remove it in a few days and hope she doesn't lay anymore.




you said you remove it after a couple of days and hopes shes doesn't lay more is what im reading here...at end of your comment

i leave them til they are no longer interested in egg then remove the eggs
as taught by reading and my experience of 1 unsuccessful clutch of infertile eggs in 1st clutch
of my pairings


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

I had a pair this year that had 2 infertile clutches. I removed the nestbox. I changed the cage around and a few days later there was a egg. I new it wasn't fertile so I left it there. She played with it for a few days moving it around and then she didn't lay anymore. I new if I gave her a nestbox she'd lay another clutch of infertile eggs. She never did lay another egg. I think I ended up removing it after a week.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks for telling me your experience

i hope this is the case with Nana that she will lose interest fast cause she doesnt
have her usual nestbox or cage...

we will see on friday if she lays another egg.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hopefully it will work. Good luck


----------



## Riddick07 (Sep 2, 2010)

How many eggs has she laid total recently? If she has laid 20 or more I'd try hormone shots since she could die very soon if she lays anymore. Vet advice that one not mine.

For my female who wouldn't stop laying I moved her to another room and generally changed anything she was used to seeing so it would unsettle her. If she's unsettled she shouldn't think it safe for laying eggs. My vet also agreed with this method since reduced light and removal of the mate wasn't working. It worked. No more eggs. Thank god since she was very close to the limit over 25 eggs laid. I also bought her fake eggs to trick her into thinking they were hers, she laid one I'd take the real one and add two fakes- fun game lol, but since you only have one egg right now that probably won't work. After she had 8 eggs she got this funny look and didn't lay anymore. I'm not sure which method was actually the deal breaker since I changed the view and such around the time she had 6 eggs (all fake).


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

well you see....
she has laid a total of 25 eggs since dec4/10
16 of them were abandoned,infertile or dis or young deaths...
9 babies have made it ,7 have been rehomed ,2 i still have.
i know laying the eggs is no problem if calcium supplied...its the feeding of the chicks that depletes the parents...
which is not for long as they only do the incubation period with 2 weeks of feeding them then they severely pluck chicks so i remove the chicks for handfeedings then they start all over again
which im trying to break this cycle they become used to.

update on the egg...
she laid a 2nd egg this morning..which should be infertile as they have been seperated aprox 2 weeks now...

ive tried 14 hrs long nights changeing cages completely,changing things around in there constantly,no nesting material except what catches the poop...no nest box the only thing i havent done yet is put them in seperate rooms...

oh boy!:wacko:


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh boy! Now What?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

im at a loss...:wacko:

ever since they ve discovered mating they ve gone crazy doing it..
baby after babies..

for 2yrs they did nothing ...no mating
now they wont stop:wacko:


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

well were up to 3 eggs now she laid her 3rd on sunday
theres no stopping her now
guess she has 3 weeks ahead of her before she losses interest now


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd candle the eggs anyway. Hens can hold viable sperm for weeks. You never know if they are fertile or not unless you candle them. Turkeys for instance can hold viable sperm for 8 months and still lay fertile eggs. If they aren't I'd boil them and give them back to her as broken eggs do tend to smell.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

4 eggs now:wacko:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I agree with Mentha...Hershey laid fertile eggs and her and Snowball hadn't mated for three weeks. So it never hurts to check!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i did candle them none are fertile
shes up to her usual 5 eggs no new ones.
how long can she sit on these before realizing they are duds?


----------

